# BodyRX??



## Walcwlr (Jun 1, 2004)

*Will this program work for me?  BodyRX*

Hi all. First post. I am 3 weeks into Phase 1 of BodyRX. I am trying to lose weight and gain muscle. I'm about 50-60lbs over weight right now. I feel stronger (increasing my lifting weight each week so far...), but I'm not losing any weight or inches yet (too soon?)


Anyone have any input on the program? Does it work? Any better Diet and Lifting programs?

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 1, 2004)

not losing weight is not necesarrily a bad thing you could be gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time if you are a beginner, the bodyrx is an ok read kinda lays out the basics of losing weight, but just read post on here for awhile and you will get a better feel of what types of diets and routines work best, then tailor them to your needs and likes,


----------



## Vieope (Jun 1, 2004)

_Post your diet here. _


----------



## Walcwlr (Jun 2, 2004)

My diet follows the book.   High Protein, High Fiber, Low Fat, and Moderate Carbs.   

I eat a lot of Chicken breasts, Turna, Lean Beef, etc.  I admit I have Beef Ribs once a week as well...  A lot of Fruit and Veggies too.  I have a Protein Shake before workout (I workout in the morning before work) and another Protein meal (either a shake or Protein cereal) after my workout.  I try to eat 250gm of protein a day in 6 or 7 meals.   I also try to get 35gms of Fiber a day.

The book says to workout 4 times a week, but I am only lifting 3 days a week (M-W-F) with no Cardio (as per the book).  I combine the forth day into my 3 days.

If my scale is correct, I am at about 30% Body Fat.   I am aiming for 15% right now...

Anything I should change?  The book says no Cardio, but I would assume that will help me get rid of the Fat.

Suggestions?

Mike


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 2, 2004)

Do cardio to get you in a calorie deficit if you really want to lose some weight.  Don't forget to mix in healthy fats, contrary to what he says in the book, stuff like nuts and nut butters are good for you in moderation.  As for your complex carbs choose ones that are lower on the gi scale, those being oats, brown rice, beans, and sweet potatoes.  Try to stay away from as much processed food as possible


----------



## Walcwlr (Jun 3, 2004)

Thanks.  I also read up on HIIT.  I think I'll try to implement that to lose some fat.  

Good thing about the nuts.   Everywhere else I read, nuts are a good fat.  He has them as RED protien...

I've been reading up on Carb Cycling as well...  Would you suggest that over BodyRX for me?   I would do the cutting cycle.

Thanks again for the replys!

Mike


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 3, 2004)

definitely incorporate some cardio. HIIT is very good but only if you're ready for it. If you haven't been regularly active for some time, I would recommend basic aerobic cardio for a few weeks to get yourself ready for it. Maybe 45 minutes of whatever you want 3 times a week for 4 weeks. I was already in decent shape the first time I did HIIT and I nearly passed out and puked.


----------



## Walcwlr (Jun 3, 2004)

I was wondering about that...  Good point.  I planned on doing HIIT on a treadmil, so I guess I start with basic jogging for a month. 

Thanks for the input.

Mike


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 3, 2004)

HIIT on a treadmill sucks.  It takes too long to change speed/intensity.  There's also a risk of being distracted by the hot girl next to you while going 100%, tripping and falling and hurting your... pride.  

 I'd recommend the recumbant stationary bike.  It allows you to immediately change intensity whether it's jumping to a higher level or just going faster.


----------



## Walcwlr (Jun 3, 2004)

Good point...  Since I workout at home, the Hot girl problem won't be happening...(The Hot wife is still asleep when I workout)   My treadmil has buttons to change the speed, but I see your point on the time it takes to increase and decrease the speed.  I have a cheap bike as well.   I'll have to try HIIT on it (after I get in better Cardio shape first...)

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 3, 2004)

Walcwlr said:
			
		

> Thanks. I also read up on HIIT. I think I'll try to implement that to lose some fat.
> 
> Good thing about the nuts. Everywhere else I read, nuts are a good fat. He has them as RED protien...
> 
> ...


i've never tried either of the diets, don't really need to loose a whole lot of bf, the pics that i have up in my profile, is the fattest i have been in a good 4-5 years, when i only ate fast food and junk like that, people on here seem to be having a lot of success on the carb cycling diet


----------



## IFBB4evr (Dec 30, 2010)

*BodyRx the diet, the hoax, brought to you by Dr. Ectomorph*



Walcwlr said:


> Hi all. First post. I am 3 weeks into Phase 1 of BodyRX. I am trying to lose weight and gain muscle. I'm about 50-60lbs over weight right now. I feel stronger (increasing my lifting weight each week so far...), but I'm not losing any weight or inches yet (too soon?)
> 
> 
> Anyone have any input on the program? Does it work? Any better Diet and Lifting programs?
> ...


The concept of the BodyRx is that calories don't matter, that is a hoax, unless your 6'5" tall and weight 170 lbs just like Dr. Connelly a classic Ectomorph
Talk to any bodybuilder getting ready for a show they reduce fat, pick up the cardio.

BodyRx is right up there with Drink Beer and lose weight


----------



## xenesis (Jan 5, 2011)

Make a lifestyle change in your eating habits. Second thing do exercise daily and third one take supplements. These are important because they will help you get all of the nutrients you can from your healthy foods.


----------



## TampaSRT (Jan 5, 2011)

I second the HIT, it will kick your ass, but it is much better for burning fat and increasing your lung capacity. If it makes you puke just consider it a purge!


----------



## Built (Jan 5, 2011)

At 30% bodyfat, you are too heavy to do HIIT, period. I've been fat (40%, I'm female) and trust me, I remember what it was like to be almost forty years old and trying to get rid of a huge ass. 

You need to get a handle on your dietary intake. Please read the link in my sig on getting started and get back to me in this thread with your macros. You'll know what that means once you've read the post. We'll get you to where you're in good control of your progress. Good for you for taking this step and getting yourself focused.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 5, 2011)

FYI - Not sure if I am reading this wrong but have we picked up a 6 year old thread? Thread creator has not posted since 2005 so he might be off with the hot wife on vacation.


----------



## Built (Jan 5, 2011)

We have indeed. 

Thread closed.


----------

